# Alternative to single cream ?



## Cleo

I'm looking at  recipes for dinner tonight and might try "creamy mustard and tarragon chicken" but it calls for single cream.   I don't want to use this as it messes up my BGs and it ends up taking ages for my body to metabolise the carbs..... Does anyone have any ideas for tasty low fat alternatives to cream ??? 
Thanks


----------



## AlisonM

Hmm, you could try fromage frais, Greek yoghurt or soft tofu. Any of those should work I reckon. Or a low fat mascarpone maybe.


----------



## Cleo

Thanks Alison - I might try Greek yogurt or fromage frais (husband *hates* tofu and I'm not the biggest fan either )


----------



## AlisonM

Me either. I make Chicken Dijon from time to time and have used both Greek yoghurt and Mascarpone, both worked quite well though obviously they don't taste quite the same. Both were nice.


----------



## LeeLee

I missed this yesterday.  For the very best cream replacement, try natural Lake District Cheese Company Quark (it must be that brand, the rest are too solid and a bit grainy).  Available from Tesco, it's in my trolley every week.


----------



## Cleo

Thanks for the suggestion LeeLee - will make a note of that for future reference !


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Would lactose free cream be any good? Mum buys that at Waitrose. It's quite runny but does whip very well.


----------



## am64

We tend to use Elmlea 

' Elmlea is the real alternative to cream, and is a blend of buttermilk and vegetable oils and is classified as a dairy cream alternative (DCA).  100 ml of fresh single cream has 200kcal while the same serving of Elmlea Single Light has only 124kcal ? so feel free to spoon some on your puddings! '

from their web site


----------



## LeeLee

am64 said:


> We tend to use Elmlea
> 
> ' Elmlea is the real alternative to cream, and is a blend of buttermilk and vegetable oils and is classified as a dairy cream alternative (DCA).  100 ml of fresh single cream has 200kcal while the same serving of Elmlea Single Light has only 124kcal ? so feel free to spoon some on your puddings! '
> 
> from their web site



The Quark has 63 cals per 100g and zero fat.  Silky smooth like cream... I use it in my quiche and creamy pasta sauces, and stir in sweetener and vanilla essence for a dessert topping.  The only thing it won't do is whip, but it's thick enough to spoon rather than pour.  Yum!


----------



## am64

will try out sound great


----------

